# New Senior Hunter



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations! You've earned the right to brag, great job!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! You have good reason to be proud of him.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

congrats!!!! Waiting for pics of Joey!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!! that's a very nice accomplishment!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and list the SH before the CCA and WCX on his titles


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool! Congratulations, what an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

CONGRATS and Welcome to the Group


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! And hey, our dogs are cousins! Scout's dad is Lennon who is Trump's brother.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Very exciting.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

CONGRATS! What great news!


----------

